# Parking overnight somewhere near to Bristol airport?



## Alshymer (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi
Could anyone help with a spot to overnight near to Bristol airport?
Possibly on the coast but I need to be at the airport for 0630.
Also if AAA gone has information on where to park to see someone off for an hour or so, that would be good too.
Thanks in anticipation.
Alshymer


----------



## n brown (Oct 17, 2016)

here's where i wait for planes to land- it's a bit of common land opposite a church, can't see any reason you couldn't overnight there, then it's a short walk to the departure lounge  51.387919, -2.698549


----------



## TJBi (Oct 17, 2016)

The above certainly looks extremely convenient.  You could always consider CU Nailsea as a fallback option.


----------



## Alshymer (Oct 23, 2016)

*Parking at Bristol Airport*

Hi 
Thanks for the replies.
I did spend the night at the location on the common land and had no problems.
Although there is a no overnight parking sign, no one worried us although there were comings and goings all night, which we found somewhat strange!!
This is so convenient for the terminal building being only a 10 minute walk.
Thanks very much.
The app on this site is just amazing.
Best wishes 
Alshymer


----------



## spigot (Oct 23, 2016)

Add Content


----------



## n brown (Oct 23, 2016)

Alshymer said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the replies.
> I did spend the night at the location on the common land and had no problems.
> Although there is a no overnight parking sign, no one worried us although there were comings and goings all night, which we found somewhat strange!!
> ...


 ta for feedback


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 23, 2016)

Portishead...prob ok during the week but avoid Fri - Sat.  It has a bad youth problem.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 23, 2016)

n brown said:


> here's where i wait for planes to land- it's a bit of common land opposite a church, can't see any reason you couldn't overnight there, then it's a short walk to the departure lounge  51.387919, -2.698549



Thanks for the suggestion. I've added it to the Wild Camp POIs


----------

